# Regal Floor Coatings - Epoxy



## WNY Painting (May 10, 2020)

Hello,

Has anyone ever heard of or used this regal floor coating **link below**.

Looking to try it out and out in a garage but don’t want to use it if there is an overwhelming response of negative reviews.

Thank you,
Patrick


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

No link. Crown Regal Vesta? And are you in Kenya?


----------



## WNY Painting (May 10, 2020)

It won’t let me post the link. No I’m in NY, there’s a deal on it and I wanted to try it out. It’s Regal Floor Coatings based out of the UK


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The following link has terrible reviews of the product. Although, This may be for the single component high build which will not hold up to petroleum and organic solvents as well as an epoxy will.

https://www.trustpilot.com/review/www.regalfloorpaint.co.uk


----------



## WNY Painting (May 10, 2020)

I appreciate it, I might pass on it then. Have you ever used any floor epoxys for a garage floor? Any recommendations on brand?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The last testimonial in the link I posted, provided some interesting ideas on why they had such a problem with the regal epoxy. If it were me, I would not use the product. Number one, for fear I'm using a post 2015 formulation, and two, the customer support seems poor and frankly too far away to have to deal with.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

WNY Painting said:


> I appreciate it, I might pass on it then. Have you ever used any floor epoxys for a garage floor? Any recommendations on brand?


I've had success with Devoe Novolac, Ameron floor products, and PPG Aqua Pon. But even with those products, if preparation is not followed to the T, they too are susceptible to failure. But at least they are very popular in the US, and the dealer support is likely better.


----------



## WNY Painting (May 10, 2020)

Thank you! I’ve used PPG before and will probably just stick with that, was kind of just itching to trying something different.


----------

